# presentation



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Small presentation(display) of my cichlidÃ©s. I have at present 11 aquariums of which a big part(party) for Tropheus, Petrochromis, Pseudochromis, Simochromis, Tanganicodus and Eretmodus. I am going to show you Ã§Ã in photos. Escussez my Englishman
Petro trewavasae





Pseudosimochromis curvifrons Zambie



Petrochromis sp. moshi Mabilibili mÃ¢le



Petrochromis sp. texas red Longola mÃ¢le puis femelle







Petrochromis sp. moshi Mpimbwe mÃ¢le



Petrochromis sp. M'Toto



Petrochromis femelle moshi Yellow Mpimbwe


Un jeune nÃ© Ã la maison Petro sp. Kasumbe halembe



Femelle Kasumbe Halembe en incubation.



Incub de la femelle Simochromis diagramma un peu flou







Eretmodus cyanostictus



Petrochromis sp.M'totot Yellow dont certain qui sont encore plus ou moins jaune.



Petrochromis sp. Kasumbe Halembe mÃ¢le puis femelle





Simochromis diagramma


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

WOW!!!  
Thanks for the pictures, they were great!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful fish... love those teeth. Oh, and your English is fine.

Mark


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you, I forgot Troph I possess annectens Bulu Point, duboisi young Bemba, sp.red Moliro and sp. Ikola.









SÃ©bastien.
wwwgtroph.fr


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Once again I love your pictures but ... it looks to me that your fish labeled Eretmodus cyanostictus, is actually a Spathodus marlieri, by the shape of its mouth, and its forehead. It is a great looking fish.
Could you give us some information on how you housing all of your incredible fish, what size tanks, which fish are in the same tanks together, are they breeding, etc? Looking forward to hearing about the care of your fish. :drooling: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Impressive to say the least.

Congrats on the breeding Petros.


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

No it is many Eretmodus cyanostictus, I am going to try to say to you who(which) is with whom.
1 tub(ferry,high school diploma) of 1400 liters with 1 male and 4 females Petro sp. Kasumbe Halembe who reproduce, Petro sp. moshi yellow Mpimbwe 2 males and 7 females not of repro for the moment because these a female which dominates, Pseudosimochromis curvifrons Cameron Bay 2 males and 2 females with reproduction, Simochromis diagramma kishokwe ( Uvira) a trio with reproduction.
Other one 1400 liters with Petrochromis sp. moshi Yellow Mabilibili a couple, a couple of Eretmodus cyanostictus with repro of the Tropheus annectens Bulu Point 5 males(mates) and 10 females and full of young people and a group of 10 duboisi young person Bemba.
One 720 liters with Petrochromis sp. Texas red Longola 1mÃ¢le and 2 females ( recent ) and Tropheus sp. red Moliro.
600 liters 10 Tropheus sp. Ikola, Petrochromis sp. Mtoto yellow 4, with Cyprichromis microlepidotus kassai.
300 liters Petro Trewavasae 1 trios with xeno until I enlarge because lack of room.
And for other tubs(ferries,high school diplomas) these for the other fishes of Tanganyika I have in project to enlarge and the wish to find Petro sp.red region ( Mahale) and Tropheus moorii Lufubu and kalambo Golden.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Collection magnifique! :thumb:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice collection you got there!

... as for the Eret... looks like a nice plump eret to me! :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking fish. How do the cyp. micro's and the petros / tropheus get along in the same tank?


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes I maintained very often and for a long time Cyprichromis with Tropheus on the other hand it is true that with big person(main part) Petrochromis they are more put under stress but otherwise they easily reproduce to see male Cypri attacks(affects) Troph.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi there... great fish 

I have a question.... how does Pseudosimochromis curvifrons behave in the aquarium for you? I have never seen this fish in person or for that matter availalbe in the US, so I am very curious.

As I'm sure you know.... your goby looks great and is the correct ID.

Daniel... Mal. do have a different head and different teeth....

Here is a pic of Spathodus Mal. ... blue eyes to boot  Different markings.... just a VERY different looking fish. Excuse the fins.... he was a new import when I got this guy.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Sarah,
There are Spathodus marlieri being imported now with blue dots on their darker colored bodies. It is the head shape and the much longer jaw, I have never seen an Eretmodus with that long of a jaw line, in person or pictures of. That makes me believe that it is a Spathodus, maybe a S. erythrodon, rather then a S. marlieri. BUT I could be totally wrong, I would love to see more pictures, it is a great looking fish!!!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes I am on, no doubt but it is an old male savage.





Spathodus erythrodon Kabezi



Spathodus marlieri


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Absolutely incredible fish!!! I love the shot of the pair together! and thanks for the shots of the teeth! Please keep posting pictures of your fish, they are fabulous! :thumb: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

For Pseudosimochromis I maintain them in one 1400 liters with Petrochromis and Simochromis, the male is very aggressive to these females.
He needs another fish which is the dominant in the aquarium, of good hiding places for females. I have reproductions, the female makes approximately 10 young people by incubation.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Magnifique! :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

Great photo's as well.


----------

